# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Media Europa en Alerta por las sucesivas Borrascas profundas

## embalses al 100%

Pues sí, ya vimos los efectos que tuvieron en Escocia la última borrasca profunda que se acercó por allí, y ahora se encuentran bajo los dominios de otras dos, con masa de aire polar y presión central de 948mb. 
Y esta vez el temporal llega hasta nuestras costas, las del Cantábrico, activando para mañana y pasado la Alerta Roja, por Mar de Fondo de has 8 Metros:







Y eso, os dejo el tema, para que sigais opinando y poniendo cosas, y para futuras situaciones parecidas.

----------


## ben-amar

9:37 h. ALERTA AMARILLA EN VALENCIA
http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...os_683463.html

Diario Córdoba | Miércoles, 14 de diciembre de 2011 

AGENCIAS 14/12/2011

 La costa de La Coruña estará en alerta roja por riesgo extremo de mar de fondo del noroeste con olas de hasta siete metros, además de una mar combinada que podría superar los ocho metros de altura, según la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).

   Igualmente, permanecerán en alerta naranja por riesgo importante de fenómenos costeros Cantabria, Lugo, Pontevedra, Bizkaia y Gipuzkoa, donde se espera mar de fondo del noroeste de cinco a seis metros el día 14. Eso sí, AEMET prevé que la mar combinada supere los seis metros.

   Además, se activará la alerta amarilla en Valencia por fuertes vientos de hasta 70 kilómetros por hora, así como en la zona suroccidental asturiana y en la de A Mariña en Lugo por rachas de 80 kilómetros por hora.

   Por ello, la AEMET pronostica precipitaciones débiles o localmente moderadas en Galicia, que podrían ser persistentes en el litoral. En el Cantábrico, en los Pirineos, así como en la vertiente atlántica peninsular los cielos estarán nubosos o muy nubosos, con lluvias débiles ocasionales, tendiendo a intervalos nubosos y a cesar las precipitaciones.

   Igualmente, se registrarán intervalos nubosos en el Alto Ebro y al norte de Cataluña, con posibilidad de alguna precipitación débil, y se esperan cielos poco nubosos en el resto de la Península y de Baleares. Por su lado, en Canarias estará nuboso en el norte de islas occidentales y poco nuboso en el resto.

   La cota de nieve en la Península bajará hasta quedar entre 1.100 y los 1.300 metros en la mitad noroeste peninsular, y entre los 1.300 y los 2.000 metros en el resto.

   Las temperaturas descenderán de forma ligera a moderada en Galicia y en el Cantábrico. Las nocturnas ascenderán en el área mediterránea, mientras que en Baleares las temperaturas ascenderán de forma ligera. ascenso.

   Finalmente, soplarán vientos del noreste moderado en Canarias, de componente oeste moderado a fuerte en el litoral de Galicia y en el Cantábrico y de flojos a moderados en el resto, con intervalos de fuerte en Baleares y en zonas montañosas.


Una gran ola rompe contra las rocas de Punta Herminia, en A Coruña. CABALAR

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí, para mañana se activan las alertas amarillas Naranjas y Rojas por vientos y costero en toda España, excepto en Badajoz, Huelva, Sevilla, Córdoba, Cádiz y Ceuta, pero también se notará. Aquí os dejo los m apas de avisos del Meteoalarm y de los avisos de la AEMET:





Y el pedazo de frente...


*Y ya sabéis, cuidadito con el viento ramas y demás chicos...*

----------


## sergi1907

Protección Civil advierte de un episodio de fuertes vientos en todo el territorio a partir de esta noche 

 En el Montsià, Baix Ebre y el Baix Camp las rachas de viento pueden alcanzar los 126 kilómetros por hora.

ACN | 12.15.2011 18:11 

 La Dirección General de Protección Civil ha emitido una prealerta del Plan de Protección Civil de Cataluña (Procicat) por riesgo de fuertes vientos, ya que las previsiones del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña indican que a partir de la próxima madrugada y, sobre todo a partir del viernes , de forma generalizada en todo el territorio se pueden dar ráfagas superiores a los 90 kilómetros por hora.  En el Montsià, Baix Ebre y el Baix Camp las rachas de viento pueden alcanzar los 126 kilómetros por hora y es posible que este umbral también se sobrepase en el Alt Empordà y con menor probabilidad podría hacerlo en el Baix Empordà.  Protección Civil recomienda, si es posible, anular las actividades al aire libre.  Según ha informado Protección Civil, se prevé una situación meteorológica de riesgo por vientos para todo el día de mañana con rachas superiores a 90 kilómetros por hora en todo el territorio catalán.  El episodio se iniciará durante la próxima madrugada y está previsto que aumente la severidad a lo largo del día con la afectación más importante durante la tarde y tarde-noche en los extremos noroeste y sur del territorio. 

 La DGPC ha informado de que es muy probable que en las comarcas del Montsià, Baix Ebre y el Baix Camp las rachas de viento superen los 126 kilómetros por hora y es probable que este umbral también se sobrepase en el Alt Empordà, y es posible que también lo haga en el Baix Empordà. 

 Desde el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias CECAT se hace un seguimiento de las predicciones meteorológicas y la Dirección General de Protección Civil ha recomendado, preventivamente, a los municipios que apliquen una serie de medidas como que hay que evitar dejar objetos no estáticos en terrazas y fachadas para evitar que el viento los pueda hacer caer a la vía pública.  Además, se recomienda recoger toldos, cerrar puertas y ventanas, así como bajar completamente las persianas. 

 Protección Civil también ha recomendado en un comunicado que tener precaución en todas las actividades al aire libre y, si es posible, anular las mismas.  Además, recomendó tener precaución a Puertos, Clubes náuticos y Cofradías de pescadores sobre las medidas que se consideren convenientes en cuanto a amarres de embarcaciones y en cuanto a la navegación.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/tarr...etres/per/hora

----------


## sergi1907

El temporal de viento, que recorre la cornisa cantábrica con olas superiores a los ocho metros y que ha causado cuatro heridos, abandonará la costa para adentrarse en el interior.

El Centro Territorial de Aragón, La Rioja y Navarra de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología ha remitido un boletín de predicción en el que advierte de riesgo de nevadas en el Pirineo oscense, entre las 15.00 del 16 de diciembre y las 00.00 del 17 de diciembre. Se esperan espesores de 5 centímetros. 

 Además se ha activado la alerta amarilla por viento. En el Pirineo oscense se esperan rachas máximas de 90 kilómetros por hora, entre las 00.00 del 16 de diciembre y las 00.00 del 17 de diciembre, según ha informado el Ejecutivo autónomo. En Albarracín y Jiloca, Gúdar y Maestrazgo se pueden registrar máximas de 90 kilómetros por hora en el mismo tramo horario. 

En el centro y sur de la provincia de Huesca; en las Cinco Villas y la Ribera del Ebro, en la provincia de Zaragoza, están previstas rachas máximas de 80 kilómetros por hora entre las 10.00 del 16 de diciembre y las 00.00 del 17 de diciembre. 

 En la Ibérica zaragozana, las previsiones apuntan a rachas máximas de 100 kilómetros por hora entre las 16.00 del 16 de diciembre y las 00.00 del 17 de diciembre. 


 El temporal en el Cantábrico

 El temporal de viento, que recorre la cornisa cantábrica con olas superiores a los ocho metros y que ha causado cuatro heridos, abandonará a partir de esta noche la costa para adentrarse en el interior con fuertes rachas de viento que pueden alcanzar, en algunas zonas del País Vasco, los 180 km/h. 

 El nivel de alerta ha descendido de rojo a naranja en la cornisa noroeste por fuertes vientos costeros, excepto en Cantabria, donde permanece activada la alerta roja y así se mantendrá hasta este viernes, cuando está previsto que la situación mejore en el litoral, si bien la alerta se extenderá al interior de Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria y el País Vasco, donde se esperan rachas de viento de hasta 180 km/h. 

 Sin embargo, durante la mañana de este jueves las protagonistas han sido las olas, que en el Paseo Nuevo de San Sebastián han causado heridas en una pierna a un hombre cuando observaba romper las olas en el paseo marítimo, cuyo mobiliario urbano ha sufrido diversos daños. 

 A esta zona, que se encuentra cerrada al tránsito de vehículos y peatones, han accedido indebidamente otras dos personas que han sufrido las consecuencias del fuerte oleaje y que han tenido que ser atendidas por facultativos de la DYA, según han informado fuentes municipales. 

 El fuerte temporal de mar de fondo, con olas de hasta nueve metros, ha impedido también que la flota gallega saliera a faenar, por segundo día consecutivo. 

 Los barcos más afectados son los de pesca en la modalidad de cerco, que permanecen en puerto tanto en Vigo como en A Guarda, donde la inactividad es total, y Cambados, donde sí han salido a faenar los marisqueros y los pesqueros de bajura. 

 También la flota marisquera es la única que tiene actividad en la costa de Pontevedra, mientras que en la comarca pesquera de A Mariña de Lugo toda la flota con base en los puertos de Celeiro (Viveiro) y Burela sigue amarrada. 

 A pesar de que el nivel de alerta bajó a naranja, fuentes de la Cofradía de Pescadores de Celeiro informaron a de que ningún barco ha salido al mar, ni siquiera las pequeñas embarcaciones de bajura que ayer se atrevieron a faenar en la ría de Viveiro. 

 En Burela tampoco ha salido al mar ningún barco pesquero, ni siquiera los arrastreros, más preparados para soportar los temporales, y la actividad está totalmente "parada". 

 En Cantabria, un hombre de 50 años ha sido arrastrado por una ola entre las playas de Ris y Trengandin en Noja (Cantabria) y se ha roto una pierna. 

Fenómenos costeros adversos

 La Dirección General de Protección Civil ha activado la alerta roja por fenómenos costeros adversos entre las 12 y las 18 horas de este viernes cuando se espera mar arbolada con olas que alcanzarán los 9 metros de altura. 

 Además, la previsión de fuertes vientos también en tierra, con rachas que pueden superar los 100 kilómetros por hora, ha provocado la activación de la alerta naranja en el litoral. 

 En Asturias, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) mantiene hasta el sábado a las 00.00 el aviso en nivel naranja por fenómenos costeros en toda la comunidad autónoma. 

 Las predicciones apuntan a que este temporal de viento costero se vaya trasladando, al final del día, hacia el interior de Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria y País Vasco. 

 Así, el Departamento de Interior del Gobierno Vasco ha decretado para mañana la alerta roja por viento y ha avisado de que las rachas más fuertes se pueden dar entre las 3 y las 12 horas del viernes, si bien el momento más crítico se espera que se produzca en torno a las 9 de la mañana. 

 Los pronósticos de la Agencia Vasca de Meteorología, Euskalmet, contemplan que las zonas que podrían verse afectadas por los efectos del viento serán las más expuestas de la margen izquierda del Nervión, Uribe Kosta, Encartaciones, Valle de Aiala y Matxitxako. 

 El resto de la Comunidad estará en alerta naranja por vientos fuertes y las rachas podrían superar los 100 kilómetros por hora en cualquier punto de la Comunidad y los 140 en las zonas expuestas. 

 En Galicia, la alerta naranja se extenderá al interior a partir de esta noche, por vientos fuertes, especialmente en las zonas de A Mariña y la Montaña de Lugo, según informó la central de coordinación de emergencias del 112. 

 A partir de este viernes, en Asturias se esperan rachas de viento de hasta 120 km/h en la zona central, los valles mineros, la cordillera, Picos de Europa y litoral occidental, mientras que en la zona suroccidental se esperan rachas de componente oeste de hasta 100 km/h. 

 En Cantabria, los vientos soplarán este jueves fuertes llegando a superar los 80 kilómetros por hora por la tarde.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...68962_300.html

----------


## Luján

De momento, en la Comunidad Valenciana ya se han registrado vientos superiores a los 80Km/h

Datos en tiempo real de las torres meteorológicas del CEAM http://www.ceam.es/ceamet/observacio...ma/indexG.html

80.4Km/h en Cortes de Pallás.


86.1Km/h en Alborache

----------


## Luján

Y sigue subiendo la marca.

98.4Km/h en Xeresa.

----------

